# bremse macht mich fertig..



## AerO (27. Oktober 2005)

moin jungs!

also meine bremse macht den unglaublichsten lärm, den man sich vorstellen kann. sobald ich mit einem finger anbremse geht das konzert los..
könnt ihr mir vielleicht n paar tips geben, wie ich das beseitigen kann?
setup:
- odyssey monolever small
- nokon
- revenge brake
- kool stop bmx salmon pads

eingestellt isse recht gut, bremst auch ganz ordentlich..


----------



## Misanthrop (27. Oktober 2005)

quitscht se?

Wenn ja stell die Beläge mal leicht schräg dann is das weg.

Sollte das nich helfen Beläge nochma schön sauber machen.

Sollte das nich helfen nimm die beste Lösung und bau den Bremsenschnodder ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (27. Oktober 2005)

beläge mit schmörgelpapiel anrauen


----------



## sidekicker (27. Oktober 2005)

war bei mia auch !
gelangweilt 
brämse ab und perfect !


----------



## Hügelfee (27. Oktober 2005)

lass es quietschen, perfekt funktionierende bremsen müssen quietschen.


----------



## Sele666 (27. Oktober 2005)

ja musst due beläge leicht schräg zur felge stellen so das die rechte seite des belages in laufrichtung zuerst an die felge kommt... dann solltes vorbei sein...


----------



## Misanthrop (27. Oktober 2005)

Hügelfee schrieb:
			
		

> lass es quietschen, perfekt funktionierende bremsen müssen quietschen.




Durchs quietschen lösen sich aber die Nippel


----------



## Hügelfee (27. Oktober 2005)

ja weiß ich, aber loctite macht`s möglich


----------



## goodiecore (28. Oktober 2005)

Hügelfee schrieb:
			
		

> ja weiß ich, aber loctite macht`s möglich



alter...und wer denkt mal ans gewicht....loctite an jedem nippelchen wiegt auch einiges..


----------



## moxz (28. Oktober 2005)

zick zack - bremse ab!!!!


----------



## Vitali (28. Oktober 2005)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> war bei mia auch !
> gelangweilt
> brämse ab und perfect !



ganz hart...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nepommuck (28. Oktober 2005)

Offtopic:
Ist ja toll das ihr alle ohne Bremse fahrt aber für "Anfänger", zu denen ich mich auch zähle, ist es nunmal schwer ein Gap to Manual zu springen ohne die Not-Bremse. Wenn du selber ein paar mal heftig auf dem Arsch saßt weißt du bescheid.
Also verleitet ihn nicht zum cool sein!
Lass die Bremse dran und stell die Beläge in einen leichten Winkel und rau sie an. Das hilft eigentlich immer.


----------



## fixbaerchen (28. Oktober 2005)

Also meine Hinterbremse quietscht auch total laut, sodass der ganze Rahmen erbebt... Und da ich die eh fast nie benutze (hab mir eine Vorderbremsenvollbremsungstechnik ausgedacht, mit der man genausogut bremsen kann ) werd ich sie wahrscheinlich auch bald abbauen.
Ich bin zwar eigentlich noch blutiger Anfänger, aber wenn ich die Bremse eh nicht benutze... 

greez baerchen


----------



## jimbim (28. Oktober 2005)

fixbaerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Also meine Hinterbremse quietscht auch total laut, sodass der ganze Rahmen erbebt... Und da ich die eh fast nie benutze (hab mir eine Vorderbremsenvollbremsungstechnik ausgedacht, mit der man genausogut bremsen kann ) werd ich sie wahrscheinlich auch bald abbauen.
> Ich bin zwar eigentlich noch blutiger Anfänger, aber wenn ich die Bremse eh nicht benutze...
> 
> greez baerchen


und die vr-bremse lässte dran?
irgendwie schwul wie flatland!

ps:nix ggn flatland


----------



## fixbaerchen (28. Oktober 2005)

ja sorry keine Ahnung, was flatlander "so dran haben" 

eine Bremse wollte ich behalten und da ich hr-bremse fast nie benutze, mach ich sie ab und wenn ich sie abmache, kann ich mir den Rotor auch sparen 
hat also nur Vorteile. Aber beide will ich (noch) nicht abmachen. weil das 1. meine Mutter nicht so gerne sieht und 2. mir das noch zu unsicher ist, obwohl mir aufgefallen ist, dass Bremsen per Fuß zwischen hr und rahmen auch sehr gut geht  Hab ich mal in sonem Video gesehen


----------



## AerO (28. Oktober 2005)

Nepommuck schrieb:
			
		

> Offtopic:
> Also verleitet ihn nicht zum cool sein!



ich bin schon immer cool..


----------



## UrbanJumper (28. Oktober 2005)

Hügelfee schrieb:
			
		

> lass es quietschen, perfekt funktionierende bremsen müssen quietschen.


schön das auch du liebe Hügelfee ein herrliches Argument in die Runde wirfst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (28. Oktober 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> schön das auch du liebe Hügelfee ein herrliches Argument in die Runde wirfst!



jo, qietschende bremsen sind gut, tun meine auch ab und zu....


----------



## RISE (28. Oktober 2005)

Meine quietscht nur, wenn Bremsbeläge oder Felge dreckig sind...Lass es so, ist "normal".


----------



## evil_rider (29. Oktober 2005)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> Durchs quietschen lösen sich aber die Nippel



dann müssten meine schon lange alle raus sein... ;D

das ist quatsch!


----------



## jimbim (29. Oktober 2005)

fixbaerchen schrieb:
			
		

> ja sorry keine Ahnung, was flatlander "so dran haben"
> 
> eine Bremse wollte ich behalten und da ich hr-bremse fast nie benutze, mach ich sie ab und wenn ich sie abmache, kann ich mir den Rotor auch sparen
> hat also nur Vorteile. Aber beide will ich (noch) nicht abmachen. weil das 1. meine Mutter nicht so gerne sieht und 2. mir das noch zu unsicher ist, obwohl mir aufgefallen ist, dass Bremsen per Fuß zwischen hr und rahmen auch sehr gut geht  Hab ich mal in sonem Video gesehen


achso du fährst flat.... na dann ich dachte mehr an street oder so was!

dann viel spaß die nächsten 10 jahre zu lernen!


----------



## UrbanJumper (29. Oktober 2005)

fixbaerchen schrieb:
			
		

> da ich hr-bremse fast nie benutze, mach ich sie ab und wenn ich sie abmache, kann ich mir den Rotor auch sparen


dir schon klar das man HR Bremse auch ohne Rotor fahren kann?


----------



## fixbaerchen (29. Oktober 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> achso du fährst flat.... na dann ich dachte mehr an street oder so was!
> 
> dann viel spaß die nächsten 10 jahre zu lernen!



omg!
Hab ich mich irgendwie undeutlich ausgedrückt??
Ich hatte keine Ahnung, dass Flatlander nur eine vr-bremse haben  Ich bin kein Flatlander. Der einzigste Flatlandtrick den ich öfter mal mache sind NoFoot Endos und so, aber ich hab ja noch nichtmal meine Pegs angebaut 

@urbanjumper:
is klar, aber dann gibt das ja bei zu kurzem kabel, bei gewissen tricks, die ich eh nicht kann , Verhädderungen (kA wie das geschrieben wird). 

Ich lass das jetzt erstmal sowieso alles wies ist.


----------



## UrbanJumper (29. Oktober 2005)

fixbaerchen schrieb:
			
		

> @urbanjumper:
> is klar, aber dann gibt das ja bei zu kurzem kabel, bei gewissen tricks, die ich eh nicht kann , Verhädderungen (kA wie das geschrieben wird).


dir ebenfalls klar das man auch ein sehr langes Kabel verwenden kann?


----------



## Jesus Freak (29. Oktober 2005)

Na dann... willkommen im Club!!
Meine quietscht auch erbärmlich. Der Trick mit dem schrägstellen der Beläge ist ja nicht neu, aber in best. Fällen unwirksam. 
Wenn die Quietscherei vom Belag kommt, hilft schrägstellen. 
In meinem Fall, in Deinem wahrscheinlich auch, kommts daher, dass zwischen der Buchse des Bremskörpers und Bremssockel zu viel Spiel ist. Bei jedem Bremsvorgang fängt der Bremskörper an zu vibrieren, diese hochfrequente Vibration  erzeugt ein hohes Geräusch (=Quietschen), welches sich auf den Rahmen überträgt, dieser wirkt als "Resonanzkörper", daher ist das Ganze auch so laut. 
******* gelaufen, der Rahmenhersteller oder der Bremshersteller arbeitet nicht genau genug, daher die zu hohe Toleranz der Durchmesser. 
Was kurzzeitig hilft, ist Kuperpaste auf dem Sockel, ist viskoser als Fett und dämmt zusätzlich das Geräusch. Natürlich nur so lang, bis das Zeug rausgedrückt worden is durch die Vibration. 
Hab scho überlegt, ob ich ein sehr dünnes Stahlblech zwischenlegen soll, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen. 
Wenns funzt, werd ich mal posten.

cheers


----------



## fixbaerchen (29. Oktober 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> dir ebenfalls klar das man auch ein sehr langes Kabel verwenden kann?



ja eigentlich schon. ist nur mit einem gewissen aufwand verbunden.


----------



## Renegado (29. Oktober 2005)

@fixbärchen: AXOOO und nur weil du jetz die hr-bremse nicht benutzt muss sie ab? Du kannst anscheinen soviele tricks schon ohne hr-bremse bzw. gar keine das du das jetz beurteilst    Lass se einfach dran, wenn du nen abubaca übst wird sie dir heilig sein! Wobei es soll ja leute geben die können das ohne Bremse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fixbaerchen (29. Oktober 2005)

ja hab ich irgendwo weiter oben auch schon geschrieben, dass ich sie doch erstmal dran lasse, u.a wegen dem abubacca, weil ich hab den heute mal angefangen zu üben.


----------



## GizzZ (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab heut meine nigel-nagel-neue Odyssey Evolver hinten drangepappt und der rechte Arm quietscht so komisch :/ Dreck kanns nicht sein ich hab schon oft genug nachgesehn. Ich hatte sogar schon alles abgebaut (hr+linker arm) was evtl schleifen könnte aber wenn ich den dann beweg quietscht er so komisch. Habt ihr ein Plan was das sein könnte und vor allem wie ich das beheben kann? Bremstechnisch stört das nicht ich finde nur, dass es sich ungesund anhört


----------



## Freshdax (4. November 2005)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> war bei mia auch !
> gelangweilt
> brämse ab und perfect !


genau so muss dat!!!


----------



## Freshdax (4. November 2005)

DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> jo, qietschende bremsen sind gut, tun meine auch ab und zu....


ist doch dumm wenn da was qietscht, wenn da nix ist kann da auch nix qietschen!


----------



## evil_rider (4. November 2005)

genau, ist richtig....     


keine bremse ist eine zuwenig, zwei sind eine zuviel...


----------

